# Dog Stands Vigil At Owner's Grave



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

This story brought tears to my eyes.

After Brazil flooding, loyalty to the dead – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awwww. Sweet little guy.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Reminds me of the movie with Richard Gere ... Hachi ! True story of a man and his dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just watched Hachi Saturday night...the loyalty these canines have is unmatched!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Such a terrible tragedy in Brazil (and can't forget about Australia's devastating flooding either).

This sad, yet heartwarming story reminds me of the story of GREYFRIARS BOBBY.
Greyfriars Bobby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah that Hachi movie! I HATE IT! But I love the theme song by Thelma Aoyama.

That movie is a ridiculous retelling of the story, and it's not the way it went. The dog was in Japan, the professor was Japanese, and this happened in the 20s. The dog went with him every day to the station and waited for him, that much is true. It's also true that the professor died at school, and the dog continued to go there and wait for him every single day for TEN YEARS. The family tried to contain him and then rehomed him, but he kept escaping and going back, so they gave up. He became so famous that people came from all around to see him, and he was found dead one day at the station. An autopsy revealed his stomach was full of yakitori sticks, people were feeding him human food. Very sad.

There is a statue of Hachi at that train station, it's a very popular place for teens to meet for dates, lol, "meet me at the Hachiko statue!"

Anyway, I hate that movie, it's inaccurate, dark and depressing, horribly acted and ruins the most beautiful dog loyalty story I've ever heard, in my opinion. I recommend watching the old 70's Japanese movie about the story, much better. And true, lol.

Anyway, these stories are so sad... The poor dog must be so confused, and no one can explain it to him, it's heartbreaking. And the poor owner who died along with countless others, it's so tragic.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw that on cnn. It's heart-wrenching, but wow what loyalty!


----------

